# My Beautiful New Blue!



## Azaleah (Jul 14, 2008)

So yesterday at the White Plains show, I was lucky enough to find a 7 year old BEAUTIFUL blue tegu. And not only is she huge and healthy, she is 100% tame. I fell asleep with her on my chest yesterday and woke up with her still laying with me. She is very beautiful and curious. I haven't thought of the perfect name for her yet, but before I do I wanted to confirm she was a female. The vendor told me she was female, and he said the guy that had him BEFORE him said the same, but her jowls are rather large so I wanted to see what you guys thought.

Here are some pictures of her face and vent area. Bobby, please help! LOL.












BTW, thats my sister holding her, just to show how big she really is. My sister is 14 lol.


Oh and I got to meet BOOSTFEEN, which was rather cool. You were a really nice guy!


----------



## hoosier (Jul 14, 2008)

nice blue. you are really lucky, i rarely ever see any adult tegus at the shows here.
as for the sexing i would say "she" has some big jowels. around the base of its tail can you feel two round hard scales?


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 14, 2008)

No, there are no round large scales, and the femoral pores are TINY, so thats why i thought she was a female... but her face is very masculine, so I couldn't figure it out.

And yea, I know I got really lucky. She cost a pretty penny, but she caught my heart immediately.


----------



## jntann (Jul 14, 2008)

really nice looking lizard. Iam thinking girl. how much does she weigh?


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 14, 2008)

jntann said:


> really nice looking lizard. Iam thinking girl. how much does she weigh?



Wish I knew, but I don't have a good scale near me, and I am terrible at guessing weight. All I know is my arm was starting to hurt after carrying her all day at the reptile show lol.


----------



## ticoguy14 (Jul 14, 2008)

She looks beautiful. Do you have any pictures of her full body?


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, that tegu looks awesome! Good find. Did you see alot of tegus there, I know there would be babies but I mean other adult ones?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 14, 2008)

AWESOME!!! She's beautiful!!

We missed you at the show. We met BOOSTFEEN. I was wearing my TeguTalk t-shirt, that's how he found me. It was so nuts there you could have walk right over me and I wouldn't of noticed. We got there at 9:45 and left at 12:15. Only bought a bunch of feeders and a few supplies. And (4) 48" ReptiSun 10's @ $25 each for the Tegu's.

Vent looks female but the jowls look a little large. Our female is a bit chunky but has very little jowls.






We say a few small tegu's there but most of them were missing parts of tails and didn't look too good.


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 15, 2008)

Yea, honestly this was the only nice looking tegu I saw at the show, and I grabbed her at like 9:45 when I got in. I just couldnt leave her.

New pictures will come tomorrow, I promise, of her full body. She is beautiful and almost flawless (looks like shes missing a tail tip, and she had retained shed on her tail).

But Dave, if it turns out she is a girl, maybe you'll let me borrow your male so we can have some babies ;-). Sorry I missed you, woulda been awesome to see you there.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> Yea, honestly this was the only nice looking tegu I saw at the show, and I grabbed her at like 9:45 when I got in. I just couldnt leave her.
> 
> New pictures will come tomorrow, I promise, of her full body. She is beautiful and almost flawless (looks like shes missing a tail tip, and she had retained shed on her tail).
> 
> But Dave, if it turns out she is a girl, maybe you'll let me borrow your male so we can have some babies ;-). Sorry I missed you, woulda been awesome to see you there.


How did wee miss you with a Blue Tegu on your shoulder???!!! I've never seen a nice Tegu at a show like that one!!

We spent some time looking for rodents at the various vendors, none of them had all that I wanted. Then we ran up and down a few aisles. It got really nuts by 11am. I put the blinders on and ignore the people and try to see some of the reptiles.

We're gonna try getting our male & female Blues together again this weekend. A couple of weeks ago he took a chunk out of her. Bobby says this is very common in their breeding ritual. I don't want her to get messed up. We don't even know if she has any eggs to fertilize, but she is a little chunkier than normal. We gotta try again!!!


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 15, 2008)

Yea I also worry that she is too old to breed. They said she was about 7 years old, as the previous owner had her from a hatchling and for 6 years, and they had had her for a little less than a year. 

Here's some pictures of her full body. I tried to get one of myself holding her, but thats not so easy when I don't have someone taking pictures for me lol.


----------



## tegulevi (Jul 15, 2008)

150% male. but a nice male indeed. male blues have tiny pores


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

tegulevi said:


> 150% male. but a nice male indeed. male blues have tiny pores


Hmmm... Very true. I though her Blue might be a male because of the jowls.

We've questioned whether or not our male is actually a female because the spur bumps are so small. But he has some jowls and our female has none even though she's bigger than him. Our male Red have huge spur bumps, Bobby used his pic as an example, you can't miss them.


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok so we're leaning on the side of male? lol. I just like to know what I have lol.


----------



## tegulevi (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah red males have huge pores. but my blue who is a full 48" has tiny bb sized pores.

wonder if he takes that as an insult


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

I finally found sperm plugs from our male Blue, a couple of weeks ago, to confirm he's a male.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 15, 2008)

blues are the shizz


----------



## olympus (Jul 15, 2008)

Now that's what I call a tegu.


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 18, 2008)

I have some new pics of her (I have been calling her a female because that seems to be the more common consensus, and for some reason she has a feminine look to her) with me in them. I just wanted to show you guys how truly amazing she is. Shes a big girl, measuring in at 40" long. I really should weigh her, I will get around to doing that soon.










(chubby chins: like mother, like daughter lol)

And one of just her, perched on my leg:





Oh and if I didn't mention it earlier, I named her Brandi, but I normally call her Queen Brandi. It goes along with my theme too, as my Red is named Sangria and my Black and White is named Chardonnay lol. Hooray for alcoholic tegus!


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 18, 2008)

tegulevi said:


> yeah red males have huge pores. but my blue who is a full 48" has tiny bb sized pores.
> 
> wonder if he takes that as an insult



I just wanted to say, "her" pores are much smaller than BB's... theyre more the size of the dots used in Braille....


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

Male? Female? Still one sexy blue! Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 18, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Male? Female? Still one sexy blue! Congrats on the purchase.



Haha I just feel bad calling her Queen Brandi if she really is a King Brandy lol


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 18, 2008)

im thinking male honestly


----------



## olympus (Jul 18, 2008)

That's a maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan baby.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jul 18, 2008)

oh, that big boy is more than just a "beauty"


----------



## tegulevi (Jul 21, 2008)

1,000% king. and a damn fine king he is


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 21, 2008)

tegulevi said:


> 1,000% king. and a xxxx fine king he is



I'm gunna believe you, and he will be King Brandy from now on


----------



## Azaleah (Feb 25, 2009)

So a quick update on Brandy, because DaveDragon showed interest in the picture of him in my icon. He's just as crazy as he always was, and the sweetest animal on the face of the planet. Took pictures of him yesterday. I have been calling him a male because it's just hard to look at those cheeks and say I thought he was a female at one time XD. I never got him ultrasounded and I know you shouldn't probe tegus, so when it comes down to it, I'm just leaving it as it is.

So here are a few pictures I took of him yesterday. He's about 44" in length: a big bluey!


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome looking GU!


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks male to me!! He looks like a huge version of our mini-female Blue (26").


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks all boy to me as well.


----------



## Azaleah (Feb 26, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> Looks male to me!! He looks like a huge version of our mini-female Blue (26").



Yea I've met your little blue girl. She was just so cute I wanted to take her home with me! But your wife wouldn't give her up


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

Azaleah said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Looks male to me!! He looks like a huge version of our mini-female Blue (26").
> ...


You met the 3.5ft male at the show. He is very friendly and doesn't seem to mind people handling him for 8 hours. The mini-female is no where near that good. She probably wasn't handled much. But the mother of the babies was about that bad and she's calmed down, but not as good as him.


----------



## Azaleah (Feb 26, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> Azaleah said:
> 
> 
> > DaveDragon said:
> ...



Oh. It was the mother of the babies I met. Or at least thats who you're wife said it was. She was teensy compared to my Brandy lol. Sorry for mixing them up, didn't realize that there were two females with you ::looks at signature and feels stupid::


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

Azaleah said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Azaleah said:
> ...


No, we never take the females anywhere, especially to a show. A proven female breeder is too valuable. The male goes everywhere.


----------

